# Getting Rid of sandbur



## hnamurray (Jun 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what to spray on Coastal Bermuda to kill sandbur??

The ground was disc ed and we had 5 acres sprigged last year. We hadn't had sandburs til it was sprigged. This pasture is the only one that has sandburs so far. 
We didn't cut hay last year cause we couldn't find anyone to cut it. We burned the field hoping the heat would kill the burs. No such luck. We had a fella that was supposed to spray a pre emergent for the bur but he messed up and sprayed ForeFront (which doesn't kill the sandburs) Our coastal came up this. Looked great. The burs didn't put out burs til like 3-4 days after we did our first cutting. We sprayed Semiron and Prowl (not sure if I spelled those right) about three weeks ago. We know the Prowl is a pre emergant but thought it was worth the shot to try to kill the burs. It didn't work so we are looking for something to kill the sandburs. If anyone can please advise us as to what we can use we would greatly appreciate it. We are new to growing hay...if you can't already tell.

Thanks for any help

Holly


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a new product out called Pastora that claims to kill emerged sandburs. I plan to try it in one of my pastures.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

Hardest thing in the world to get rid of. A friend told me the only way to get rid of sanburrs was to move to a new place. But seriously I spray with MSMA . Kills everthing but bermuda. It does brown it out though. Plus I've been told to over fertilize . Helps the bermuda out compete the sandburr. The only complete way I've found to get rid of them is a 5 gallon bucket and pocket knife. Lots of fun in that!


----------

